# Sweetwater now selling USA Schecters



## jeleopard (May 23, 2013)

Schecter CET Flamed Maple (Black Purple) | Sweetwater.com

So far that's the only guitar they're selling (in sunburst and in red too), but still. Looks pretty nice, really. Price is pricey, but it's about a USA Jackson..


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (May 23, 2013)

That's the most expensive Schecter i've ever seen. i wish i could go to fort wayne and try one out. i cant justify a schecter of that price w/out playing it. but i guess that's with most guitars too.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 23, 2013)

Looks pretty sweet! Kinda similar to a Suhr.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 23, 2013)

I believe it's pretty much like a Jackson. It's built in their custom ship facility, but is meant for their production run.

The MSRP for that is around $3000, so I expect the PT And Traditional will be under $2000 street, and the California Custom Elite to be a bit over $2000.


----------



## mystix (May 23, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how well these do


----------



## edsped (May 23, 2013)

I just don't understand square neck heels over AANJ type heels.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 23, 2013)

edsped said:


> I just don't understand square neck heels over AANJ type heels.



Because Stratocaster.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2013)

Where these being built in the actual Schecter USA Custom Shop, or the new shop they were posting pictures of setting up not too long ago? Are both facilities the same?


----------



## jeleopard (May 23, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Where these being built in the actual Schecter USA Custom Shop, or the new shop they were posting pictures of setting up not too long ago? Are both facilities the same?



I thought they were same.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> I thought they were same.



Over in the original Schecter USA production thread, there were numerous shots of a seemingly empty warehouse being turned into a shop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 23, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Where these being built in the actual Schecter USA Custom Shop, or the new shop they were posting pictures of setting up not too long ago? Are both facilities the same?



From their Custom Shop page:



> We have added over 14,000 SQF to our exclusive Custom Shop facility.



So, it's the same facility, just a lot bigger.


----------



## Church2224 (May 23, 2013)

I am thinking about picking one of these up once I get the cash for one. They look great


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 23, 2013)

Going back to their Anderson-esque roots.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 23, 2013)

Anderson-esque indeed! Looks great!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2013)

Considering Tom Anderson's involvment with Schecter back in the day, I think it's a little bit more than "esque", and I mean that in a good way. 

I know for a long time one of the reasons given for Japanese market Schecters, which are exactly like these new USA ones, not making it to the US was issues with intellectual property related to TA. At least that's what guys supposedly in the know would say. 

I'm all for more quality USA guitars, but for the price, I'd be hard pressed to not go for a Suhr Pro or an actual Tom Anderson is a "Vintage/Modern" Super Strat is what you're after.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 23, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Considering Tom Anderson's involvment with Schecter back in the day, I think it's a little bit more than "esque", and I mean that in a good way.
> 
> I know for a long time one of the reasons given for Japanese market Schecters, which are exactly like these new USA ones, not making it to the US was issues with intellectual property related to TA. At least that's what guys supposedly in the know would say.
> 
> I'm all for more quality USA guitars, but for the price, I'd be hard pressed to not go for a Suhr Pro or an actual Tom Anderson is a "Vintage/Modern" Super Strat is what you're after.



I thought everyone knew Schecter used to be a top-line parts/custom shop with TA's involvement 

At that price range, they slightly edge out similar Suhrs/TAs in terms of "upmarket" features; the Drop Tops and maple-topped Suhrs typically weigh in at a few hundred more, so IMO they're pricing them properly to make a good entrance into the market. They have the distribution in place, so it's just a matter of building buzz now.

I've only played one Schecter US custom, but it was definitely a *killer* guitar.


----------



## jephjacques (May 23, 2013)

I played a USA Schecter a few years ago in a Guitar Center and was impressed. High hopes for these things.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 24, 2013)

Lovely, but at that price I'm getting a Suhr if it's a toss between two guitars I haven't played.

@GC: I don't see them listed there.


----------



## jeleopard (May 24, 2013)

I'd probably get the Schecter. 

It's prettier >.>


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 24, 2013)

I tried out one of the USA production Schecters at Musikmesse and it was definitely up there with the Schecter Custom Shop guitars I've played. 

This has been in the works for years so I'm surprised it took this long to get them to the public. Hopefully they sell well and we get some more 7 string models.


----------



## L1ght (May 24, 2013)

Now that's one Schecter I wouldn't mind playing.


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 24, 2013)

Wait a second. Schecter put out a classy, USA guitar with a Floyd Rose Pro? This exact guitar isn't my thing, but this certainly seems to be enough to grab my attention. Bravo.


----------



## Zado (May 24, 2013)

Horizongeetar93 said:


> That's the most expensive Schecter i've ever seen. i wish i could go to fort wayne and try one out. *i cant justify a schecter of that price w/out playing it*. but i guess that's with most guitars too.


consider that those guitars have absolutely nothing in common with every single diamond instrment you have tried til now,just the name 



> I tried out one of the USA production Schecters at Musikmesse and it was definitely up there with the Schecter Custom Shop guitars I've played.


considering one of the best strats (including TA,Suhr,fender CS and so on) I've ever played was a schecter s tint CS strat,if these ones are similar to that,I'll buy one no doubt


----------



## DavidLopezJr (May 24, 2013)

Great direction they're taking by bringing some of their Japanese designs overboard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 24, 2013)

So, it looks like the second most expensive model will only be $2500.

Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP Production Series Hollywood Classic Vintage Burst non-trem 2013 6-String Electric Guitar

The most expensive one, the Hollywood Classic FR, may be $2550 - $2650.


----------



## Zado (May 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, it looks like the second most expensive model will only be $2500.
> 
> Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP Production Series Hollywood Classic Vintage Burst non-trem 2013 6-String Electric Guitar
> 
> The most expensive one, the Hollywood Classic FR, may be $2550 - $2650.


looks great!


----------



## Church2224 (May 30, 2013)

Has any one played any of the USA Schecters yet?


----------



## Zado (May 30, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Has any one played any of the USA Schecters yet?


Nope  And as UE player,I guess I won't have any chance 'til next year or worse 




btw,DCGL still has the ability to turn a possibly good looking guitar into a fugly one


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 30, 2013)

Zado said:


> btw,DCGL still has the ability to turn a possibly good looking guitar into a fugly one



Why, did they order it with that inlay?


----------



## Zado (May 30, 2013)

Man you must hate schecter from the bottom of your soul


----------



## crg123 (May 30, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Why, did they order it with that inlay?



I just about to post the same thing .

I'd be interested in playing on sometime. It just seems bizarre to pay anything over 1k for a Schecter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 30, 2013)

Zado said:


> Man you must hate schecter from the bottom of your soul



I don't h8 them, and have owned a couple of them, but I can't help but think they just look ugly as all sin these days.


----------



## Zado (May 30, 2013)

crg123 said:


> I just about to post the same thing .
> 
> I'd be interested in playing on sometime. It just seems bizarre to pay anything over 1k for a Schecter.


Sure thing about the inlays,but it's not the first time they mess a lil with the light 

Yeah I agree it's quite weird,but I'm prepared to get impressed LTD elites also are going to be kinda expensive here in UE,for LTD branded instruments I mean,but this won't stop me from purchasing one or two







money will



> I don't h8 them, and have owned a couple of them, but I can't help but think they just look ugly as all sin these days.


 a couple of features are still waitin to get fixed,inlays are on the list


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 12, 2013)

Bump for Music Zoo.

Search Results: Schecter and USA | The Music Zoo | 1 of 1 Pages

1) Yay for no McMaple
2) Good god, the PT.


----------



## -42- (Jun 12, 2013)

edsped said:


> I just don't understand square neck heels over AANJ type heels.


With 22 frets a square heel doesn't impede at all.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 12, 2013)

It really isn't that bad even with 24 frets. I can see AANJ feeling a lot better though, but all of my guitars either have square heels or are neck-thru guitars.


----------



## edsped (Jun 12, 2013)

-42- said:


> With 22 frets a square heel doesn't impede at all.


Depends on the size and shape of the heel. I just got an older LTD with a slanted square heel and an old Squier that's rounded on the bottom corner and they both feel surprisingly good, definitely way better than a normal big blocky square heel like Fender uses. But AANJs are always less obtrusive.


----------



## Zado (Jun 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bump for Music Zoo.
> 
> Search Results: Schecter and USA | The Music Zoo | 1 of 1 Pages
> 
> ...




My gold the amber one is rad as ....!!I love em all!Gimme 2 billions!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 12, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't h8 them, and have owned a couple of them, but I can't help but think they just look ugly as all sin these days.



Hellraisers, Omens, Damiens, I'd agree - even the Blackjack SLS doesn't come in the right colours and has stupid inlays.

The Blackjack ATX stuff though, _that _is sexy. They got the inlays right, for once.


----------



## Gram negative (Jun 12, 2013)

I just cannot find it in my heart to like Schecters. And its not because they dont play well. They are actually great playing guitars. They have a good sound, even the cheaper models. 

But damn are they ever ugly. Most of the time, its the inlays that get me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 12, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Has any one played any of the USA Schecters yet?



Yes and it might just be one of the best guitars I've ever played. I didn't get long to play it but it felt almost on par with my custom shop Schecter. Very tempted to get one if the mark up from customs in Europe isn't to much.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jun 12, 2013)

Schecters are great in general. But, why oh why do they select the inlays they do?

It's almost like they do it on purpose.

"Hey, let's make a damn sexy guitar and then right before we are done... BAM! Let's put these ugly ass inlays on it!"


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bump for Music Zoo.
> 
> Search Results: Schecter and USA | The Music Zoo | 1 of 1 Pages
> 
> ...



That is the perfect price for the PT.

Good sweet Pete Townsend I need a full time job.


----------



## Zado (Jun 13, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> Most of the time, its the inlays that get me.


some like certain inlays,some other don't,I still can't see what's wrong with the 12th ESP inlay everyone hates


> Schecters are great in general. But, why oh why do they select the inlays they do?
> 
> It's almost like they do it on purpose.
> 
> "Hey, let's make a damn sexy guitar and then right before we are done... BAM! Let's put these ugly ass inlays on it!"


yeah sometimes it sounds pretty much like this at least they exchanged the skull inlay with something terribly classy in SLS model...sheesh those dots are really delicious!



> t? Yes and it might just be *one of the best guitars I've ever played. * I didn't get long to play it but it felt almost on par with my custom shop Schecter. Very tempted to get one if the mark up from customs in Europe isn't to much.


oh please don't go gassing me this way right now   which one did you try?


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 13, 2013)

Gear Orphanage has a few, too.

I want a PT in this color
Schecter California Custom Elite USA Custom Shop - Black Violet [Schecter CCE - Black Violet] - $2,049.00 : Gear Orphanage


----------



## Zado (Jun 13, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> Gear Orphanage has a few, too.
> 
> I want a PT in this color
> Schecter California Custom Elite USA Custom Shop - Black Violet [Schecter CCE - Black Violet] - $2,049.00 : Gear Orphanage


i want this with solid blue finish and maple fb.Or white with gold hd


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 13, 2013)

Zado said:


> oh please don't go gassing me this way right now   which one did you try?



I tried the 7 string model. It felt just like my USA Sunset 7.






Drum City Guitarland are getting a few models in soon so if GAS gets the better of me I'll definitely grab one of these. I wish some of those 6 string models had 24 frets but these models are just to test the waters before pushing out more options and shapes.


----------



## Zado (Jun 13, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I tried the 7 string model. It felt just like my USA Sunset 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look wise thi model's the one that impressed me the least in pictures,does it look better in person? 
oh please post a pic of your sunset too


----------



## Zado (Jun 14, 2013)

added to the "we are proly bringing the c-1 classic model back",it really making my day.


I want this color back


----------



## Zado (Jun 16, 2013)

today we have this


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 16, 2013)

I love my Hellraiser C-1, but I'm finding some of these USA's hard to appreciate by just looking at them. Some are lovely, like this:


Zado said:


>



But others....




just look like ass.

The finishes just look super cloudy to me, the grain on the maple just isn't popping enough....

For 2k+, I'd expect more flame/higher grade wood. Comparable Carvin, Suhr, PRS, and others have beautiful wood grains. These... not so much.


----------



## Zado (Jun 16, 2013)

that's probably due to the light and the finish color...the wood is supposed to be the same as this




and it looks pretty cool here!


----------



## Curt (Jun 16, 2013)

I want all of it. 

Honestly, this has me looking into Schecter CS a bit. Would be nice to have a custom C-1, with no inlay and no gaudy abalone. I don't think it could be any more costly than any other guitars I am looking at lately.


----------



## Zado (Jun 16, 2013)

Curt said:


> I want all of it.
> 
> Honestly, this has me looking into Schecter CS a bit. Would be nice to have a custom C-1, with no inlay and no gaudy abalone. I don't think it could be any more costly than any other guitars I am looking at lately.


well the price of a standard hollywood custom I guess I guess the no inlay option can be easily done when ordering  also,the USA schecs do not have abalone binding so it wouldn't be a problem either!


----------



## Curt (Jun 16, 2013)

Zado said:


> well the price of a standard hollywood custom I guess I guess the no inlay option can be easily done when ordering  also,the USA schecs do not have abalone binding so it wouldn't be a problem either!


 
Honestly, the Hollywood Classic FR in trans black with a white EMG 85/60 set would be pretty sick. Inlays or not.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 16, 2013)

Zado said:


> look wise thi model's the one that impressed me the least in pictures,does it look better in person?
> oh please post a pic of your sunset too



Yes it looks MUCH better in person and plays better too














Here is a pic of my Sunset:


----------



## Zado (Jun 16, 2013)

Curt said:


> Honestly, the Hollywood Classic FR in trans black with a white EMG 85/60 set would be pretty sick. Inlays or not.


oh that's for sure man


drawnacrol said:


> Yes it looks MUCH better in person and plays better too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks marvellous in those pics 

did you know your sunset is in the "dream guitars" folder of my pc since pretty long time?  it's rad as ....


----------



## AlexRuger (Jun 18, 2013)

I own a USA CS Schecter and it's amazing. Selling it (long story as to why), but I've hardly played a better guitar. I hate to see it go.

But yeah, I've always hoped that these would gain more traction, but the Diamond Series guitars really hurt their reputation. I've never understood why Schecter even puts them under the same name, to be honest. It's like the difference between a $100 Epiphone and a Gibson Custom Shop, except with better quality control


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2013)

Something I just noticed that I'm glad about; the 7-strings are 27'' instead of 26.5''.

I hope these do well. Schecter might start doing semi-custom options if this prove to be successful.


----------



## Hendog (Jun 19, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Looks pretty sweet! Kinda similar to a Suhr.



Yeah, that headstock seems a little too familiar.

I'm sure they are killer guitars. I would love to play one at some point.


----------



## Zado (Jun 19, 2013)

AlexSmith said:


> I own a USA CS Schecter and it's amazing. Selling it (long story as to why), but I've hardly played a better guitar. I hate to see it go.
> 
> But yeah, I've always hoped that these would gain more traction, but the Diamond Series guitars really hurt their reputation. I've never understood why Schecter even puts them under the same name, to be honest. It's like the difference between a $100 Epiphone and a Gibson Custom Shop, except with better quality control


glad to hear that

Honestly there are many diamond series which are amazing for the price!hellraiser extreme are said to be awesome,SLS line too,and I tried an hollywood classic a couple of years ago that was on par with any horizon I've ever tried if not superior too bad that model is discontinued I'd love to see this kind of colors








> I hope these do well. Schecter might start doing semi-custom options if this prove to be successful.


well the USA guitars they make are indeed custom ordered accordin to the specs certain shops have requested just order from your dealer!


> Yeah, that headstock seems a little too familiar.
> 
> I'm sure they are killer guitars. I would love to play one at some point.


well that's the old schecter/anderson/wilkins/suhr collaboration story,I guess they all share the right to use similar headstocks


----------



## Nile (Jun 19, 2013)

sex sex sex sex sex sex sex sex sex sex


----------



## AlexRuger (Jun 20, 2013)

You know what? With all this sex talk, might as well post some porn too.

Here's that one of mine:











That's just using my laptop's awful camera, by the way. The maple is out of this world.


----------



## Zado (Jun 20, 2013)

AlexSmith said:


> You know what? With all this sex talk, might as well post some porn too.
> 
> Here's that one of mine:
> 
> ...


give me better pics please


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 23, 2013)

2 Schecter USA models for sale in Europe:





Schecter USA Custom Shop Sunset Classic II 7 - Transparent Black Cherry bei ProMusicTools.com





Schecter USA Custom Shop Hollywood Classic II FR - Transparent Black Cherry bei ProMusicTools.com

That 7 string is looking very very tempting



Zado said:


> oh that's for sure man
> 
> it looks marvellous in those pics
> 
> did you know your sunset is in the "dream guitars" folder of my pc since pretty long time?  it's rad as ....



Ha cheers dude! Its an amazing guitar. I'm going to get some things modded on it soon.


----------



## Curt (Jun 23, 2013)

Zado said:


> give me better pics please


 
That is perfect. 

Motherfvcker, I have never had Schecter GAS like this... I need to get to inquiring about a CS schecter soon...


----------



## thatguy87 (Jun 23, 2013)

No hipshot? Not happening.


----------



## Zado (Jun 23, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> 2 Schecter USA models for sale in Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of mods?don't dare ruin that beauty



Those are terrific   the price isn't outrageously high too


----------



## Samark (Jun 24, 2013)

These look excellent! Have always liked the Schecter guitars I have played, and these shall be even better


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 24, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> No hipshot? Not happening.



Real men use tune-o-matics.


----------



## Zado (Jun 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Real men use tune-o-matics.


raw and wild


this one looks so good too


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 24, 2013)

I really dig the USA Schecter stuff, but they need to can the big-ass, fugly cross inlays already.  Ruins an otherwise awesome-looking guitar IMO!  Takes what would be a classy USA CS Schecter and makes it look like a $600 Diamond Series, and I think that is already making things hard enough when they're trying to distance the association of the Schecter brand with the cheaper, overseas models. They're not doing themselves any favors by adding the gaudy inlay to mirror the specs of the korean models!  If they went with something more subtle on all of them like the offset dots (minus the big cross) like the ones above, they'd be doing themselves a favor.


----------



## Zado (Jun 24, 2013)

just order one without inlays and you are done 


And let me play it 


Something like this could easily be one of the best c-1 models I've seen in a life





So please schecter,less red,more blue/green/purple and no more abalone gothic inlays

Seems like a mayo but more aggressive and simple...delicious


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 24, 2013)

Zado said:


>











Zado said:


> What kind of mods?don't dare ruin that beauty
> 
> Those are terrific   the price isn't outrageously high too



Nothing major, just new electronics and shaving the neck profile down a bit to be more like the Sunset I tried at Messe. The price is pretty good since its got tax/duty on top.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 24, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I really dig the USA Schecter stuff, but they need to can the big-ass, fugly cross inlays already.



You DO realize the cross inlays are optional, right? If you don't like them, just order them without.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 24, 2013)

I am probably in the minority here but I would order the cross inlays....


----------



## Zado (Jun 24, 2013)

Everything but red or black,that's what I want.


----------



## Zado (Jul 3, 2013)

you guys remember this?






Well,it is THIS























now waiting for these...


----------



## Gryphon (Jul 4, 2013)

That looks like perfection


----------



## flexkill (Jul 4, 2013)

I just couldn't see paying that much for a Schecter....See Schechter, see what you did with all that abalone and shitty inlays....you have tainted me from you for life!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 4, 2013)

Schecter did stuff like this longer than they had the Hellraiser series. They've been doing custom-shop stuff since the mid-late 1970's while the HR series was only introduced in '05 - '06. 

Also.



>



This is a Strat. This is a mother....ing 8-string Strat.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter did stuff like this longer than they had the Hellraiser series. They've been doing custom-shop stuff since the mid-late 1970's while the HR series was only introduced in '05 - '06.



Meh....


I know man


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 4, 2013)

flexkill said:


> I know man



You'd be surprised at how many people don't. 

And I said it before, and I'll say it again:

_....ing 8-string Strat._


----------



## flexkill (Jul 4, 2013)

I had an old strat back in the late 80's that had a Schecter replacement neck...it was ok....I sold it haha


EDIT: Actually now that I think about it...I traded it in at Fosters music in New Orleans for a brand new wine red Gibson Studio LP.....it was right around when the studio model had just came out as far as i know....and they gave me a heck of a deal....I barely had to come out of pocket for the Gibson.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 4, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I am probably in the minority here but I would order the cross inlays....


----------



## AlexRuger (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for that, Zado. Good god, that birdseye is ridiculous. Those frets look mad tastey as well...

I wonder why Schecter's pictures always suck? Like, that guitar in the Schecter's official photo looks nice but not overly delicious. But the ones taken by someone on the floor look incredible.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 4, 2013)

Zado said:


>



This in 7 with passives I really don't agree with their Custom Shops prices these days though. Hopefully things change a bit when the production series kicks off more.



AlexSmith said:


> Thanks for that, Zado. Good god, that birdseye is ridiculous. Those frets look mad tastey as well...
> 
> I wonder why Schecter's pictures always suck? Like, that guitar in the Schecter's official photo looks nice but not overly delicious. But the ones taken by someone on the floor look incredible.



Their fretwork is some of the best in the business, my J-customs rounded frets don't feel nice as the ends on my Schecter.

I'm guessing they are mockups which makes it worse if anything because they should be edited like crazy.


----------



## Zado (Jul 4, 2013)

AlexSmith said:


> Thanks for that, Zado. Good god, that birdseye is ridiculous. Those frets look mad tastey as well...
> 
> I wonder why Schecter's pictures always suck? Like, that guitar in the Schecter's official photo looks nice but not overly delicious. But the ones taken by someone on the floor look incredible.


np man! yeah schecter pics give no justice to those instruments at all can't wait to see the other beauties Holiday Music has!


----------



## AlexRuger (Jul 5, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I really don't agree with their Custom Shops prices these days though. Hopefully things change a bit when the production series kicks off more.



I doubt it. Their custom shop prices have been more or less unchanging for over a decade. If anything, this could make their real one-off guitars go up in price.

Which...yeah


----------



## Zado (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Zado (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok,now I'm pissed off

Schecter USA Custom Traditional HSS BK - Thomann Italia


just wanted to let ya know.



Yeah, 3200$ for a 1800$ instrument.Fine enough


----------



## MikeH (Jul 13, 2013)

That 8-string....


----------



## Zado (Jul 20, 2013)

MikeH said:


> That 8-string....


that "holiday music"shop has stopped posting USA schecters,now japanese ones only 

but,well,sweetwater is pleasing us anyway


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 20, 2013)

^Now people can stop complaining about the inlays.


----------



## Zado (Jul 20, 2013)

don't say that,a friend of mine just said "I don't like those split crown inlays"


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 20, 2013)

Zado said:


>


Seems I missed this before.... Can someone please direct me to the person I need to kill to get this?


----------



## jrstinkfish (Jul 20, 2013)

Zado said:


> np man! yeah schecter pics give no justice to those instruments at all can't wait to see the other beauties Holiday Music has!


----------



## Zado (Jul 21, 2013)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Seems I missed this before.... Can someone please direct me to the person I need to kill to get this?


well,considering where the shop is,I'd say....


----------



## gearwh0re (Jul 21, 2013)

I've played a couple USA schecters and they're amazing.... I just don't know if I could deal with the 6 inline headstock. I think it's just ass-ugly.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 21, 2013)

Zado said:


> well,considering where the shop is,I'd say....






Hey, leave me out of this!


----------



## Curt (Jul 21, 2013)

Everything about that blue sunset @ sweetwater is just perfect.


----------



## Zado (Jul 31, 2013)

no words.


wenge fretboard.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 31, 2013)

^That is nice! I'm going up to my mates this weekend so I'll take a ton of pics of his Masterworks collection.


----------



## Zado (Jul 31, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> ^That is nice! I'm going up to my mates this weekend so I'll take a ton of pics of his Masterworks collection.


MANY pics


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay, lets go back to talking about stuff that people can actually get a hold of.


----------



## Garnoch (Aug 7, 2013)

Holy Hell, Zado - great pics!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 7, 2013)

Everybody who talks negatively about Schecter needs to be automatically directed to this thread, more specifically Zado's pictures


----------



## Zado (Aug 16, 2013)

Some good additions for my fans




not a USA one but worth posting


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've always liked Schecters. I decided long ago that when I had a custom guitar made, it was going to be a Schecter. 

Also, did anyone notice that they have more than 2 strap buttons on some models? This way, you can play a gig in a Korn cover band and turn around and play a prog set without ever adjusting the strap.


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Aug 16, 2013)

Zado said:


> Well,it is THIS



This blue one is one of the prettiest guitars I've ever seen


----------



## Zado (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep,blue superstrats are stunning.I see a USA schec in my future.


----------



## Negav (Aug 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who hates pickup rings? They would look much better without them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 16, 2013)

Negav said:


> Am I the only one who hates pickup rings?



You're on a forum where 80% of the userbase are Ibanez fanboys. You aren't. 

I prefer pickup rings. Easier to change pickups.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is a Strat. This is a mother....ing 8-string Strat.


 
There is literally nothing "Strat" about that. 

It's just, in fact an RG2228 has about as much, if not more, in common with a true Strat. 

If you just mean Strat shaped, take a look at the Carvin DC800 and it's not-so-pointy horns. 



AlexSmith said:


> I wonder why Schecter's pictures always suck? Like, that guitar in the Schecter's official photo looks nice but not overly delicious. But the ones taken by someone on the floor look incredible.


 
Like most mainstream guitar companies they filter them to be as "pure" as possible. That's why guitar catalogs are usually so clinical and why Sweetwater and TPG all take the time to do real photo shoots. 



MetalBuddah said:


> Everybody who talks negatively about Schecter needs to be automatically directed to this thread, more specifically Zado's pictures


 
Eh, these have very little in common with what Schecter has been doing on a large scale for the last ten years, at least here in the US. 

That's like saying anyone who has ever had a problem with an Epiphone should look at Gibson's artist shop. 



tyler_faith_08 said:


> Also, did anyone notice that they have more than 2 strap buttons on some models? This way, you can play a gig in a Korn cover band and turn around and play a prog set without ever adjusting the strap.


 
That was something Tom Anderson "invented" way back in the early days. The actual use: so you can lean your guitar up against an amp without worrying about it teetering on a single strap button and falling over. 



Negav said:


> Am I the only one who hates pickup rings? They would look much better without them.


 
But then they'd have to change the neck angle and either the bridge itself or keep the ToM and recess it. 

If you're using that type of bridge and neck angle setup you need pickup rings, or the pickups will be woefully too low. 

Now, I think a nice "meet in the middle" solution would be to use rings made of metal or wood and finished appropriately to match the guitar. It would take away the cheap look/feel often associated with pickup rings and add a nice touch on what is not a cheap guitar.


----------



## Zado (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Curt (Aug 16, 2013)

I hate you so much right now... GAS attack...


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Aug 16, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That was something Tom Anderson "invented" way back in the early days. The actual use: so you can lean your guitar up against an amp without worrying about it teetering on a single strap button and falling over.



I like it. Using something designed to do something else entirely to solve a completely unrelated problem. F*ing love it!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 16, 2013)

Zado said:


>





Edit: Just emailed some distributors about it. I like the colour and inlays a more than the Black Cherry's.


----------



## Zado (Aug 16, 2013)

first USA prod. review

Schecter USA Production Series PT | Guitar Reviews | MusicRadar


----------



## JustMac (Aug 16, 2013)

Would be tastier if they left the sides/back unfinished, maybe with a little lighter binding or something. Still though, me want-purple really is where tha' hood at. 

The trad neck joint is a right pain for getting to the last 4 frets though, it feels a little uncomfortable to say the least-and I've got little girl hands too.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 16, 2013)

JustMac said:


> The trad neck joint is a right pain for getting to the last 4 frets though, it feels a little uncomfortable to say the least-and I've got little girl hands too.



I actually find this neck joint much easier to bend the 22-24th frets than on an Ibanez AANJ, there is more for your thumb to grip against and push the string up but doing slides and some stretches can be a a pain.


----------



## Zado (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunset Burst, Quilted Maple Top, Custom Glow Dot Side Position Markers, Pasadena Classic Humbuckers









English Walnut Top w/Natural Oil Finish, Walnut Body and 3 pc. walnut/wenge neck, Figured ebony fretboard, Z-Plus Humbuckers, Sperzel Locking Tuners


they can definitely make damn fine guitars


----------



## vangkm (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks very nice, not my style but still nice!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 3, 2013)

Flame Maple top
Alder bod
Ebony board
Maple Neck
Compound 14"-16" Radius
Jascar Jumbo frets
27" scale
Schecter Sunset Strip/Pasadena Pickups

I've always wanted a 27" 7 string for tuning down so this is looking very tempting!


----------



## Zado (Sep 3, 2013)

If someone buys that thing,a photo album is needed


----------



## Danukenator (Sep 3, 2013)

How are the "stock" Schecter pickups they are advertised with? Anyone have any hands on experience? I was never too impressed with the Dean pickups that were supposedly specially made.


----------

